# WinAvi No sound after conversion



## Vanderlei Ferna

I have a MOV file and I converted to DVD, after the conversion I have no sound!
Any help?
Thanks
Vanderlei


----------



## Inactive

i don't know what software you were using, but i've used santadvd with success before.


----------



## Vanderlei Ferna

I am using WINAVI software for converting mov to DVD.


----------



## Inactive

have you tried under advanced, checking both
enable DirectAC3
enable DVD MP2 Audio

the default setting was DirectAC3 only and while i had sound it was so low that it was barely audible


----------



## Vanderlei Ferna

I just checked both
enable DirectAC3
enable DVD MP2 Audio in advanced winavi options, and nothing changes.

In audio information It says:
===== Audio Info ===== 
Audio 0# Stream
AudioCodec : QDM2
AudioBitRate : 0
AudioChannels : 1
AudioSampleRate : 22050

Any tip?
Thanks


----------



## Vanderlei Ferna

I read somewhere in internet that some Quick Time Movies have audio copy protection. Do you know if this is really a possibility for not converting the sound? How to make sure that this might be the case?


----------



## Inactive

are you using the latest version 7.6? i assume you've had no problems using it up to date and have not had any other problems with the pc either.


----------



## Vanderlei Ferna

I am not using the latest WinAvi version 7.6, it's the prior version. I have used it many times without any problem, but I have never converted MOV files. What I did was to convert from avi files to DVD, and I had no problem in this task.My PC is working good and I use Windows XP.
Thanks


----------



## Inactive

i was reading on their website and each new version has bug fixes. you can download and update for free. it tells you how here. using the latest version might sort out your problem. i downloaded a trial version (7.6) and it converted mov files to dvd with sound.


----------



## forkart

Vanderlei Ferna said:


> I have a MOV file and I converted to DVD, after the conversion I have no sound!
> Any help?
> Thanks
> Vanderlei


I use yasa video converter to convert mov to dvd. It works without any problem. you may try it.
http://www.yasasoft.com/


----------



## colourain

First,make sure the original file can be played perfectly by WMP.Then check you have install the quicktime codec.Then you have clicked the Direct AC3.
And also,make a free upgrade is a way.:sayyes:


----------

